# 10 Foot Fly Rods



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have made custom 9 1/2 foot fly rods, 8 & 9 weights for salmon fisherman in the Northwest. I used one of them on the North Platte up in Casper and just lawn-cast the others. They were all 2-piece. I couldn't get them to cast any better than a 9 ft and they were a pain in the butt in a drift boat. But for high-sticking and mending they were kinda cool.

Anyone have a 10-footer for trout fishing? 

I just got one.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't. I have seen some of the spey rods that are up to 15'. Neat in concept, I always wondered about the application in the field as a 4 piece rod will break down close to 4' sections. I guess I try to keep things simple and easy to store. I've been tempted to get one though!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nueces said:


> I don't. I have seen some of the spey rods that are up to 15'. Neat in concept, I always wondered about the application in the field as a 4 piece rod will break down close to 4' sections. I guess I try to keep things simple and easy to store. I've been tempted to get one though!


I tried a spey rod, too much work, I 'd rather go bowling. I recommend you try one before buying.


----------



## paraAdams (Apr 1, 2008)

Dude, good topic! I have fished with a 10 1/2 8 weight a couple times. From a drift boat it was pretty handy to throw the big flies we were stripping. But it was unwieldy at times.

I don't own a rod longer than 9', and probably never would.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

paraAdams said:


> Dude, good topic! I have fished with a 10 1/2 8 weight a couple times. From a drift boat it was pretty handy to throw the big flies we were stripping. But it was unwieldy at times.
> 
> I don't own a rod longer than 9', and probably never would.


Yeah, I like a 8ft or 8 1/2ft in a drift boat. Mostly because I'm kind of a klutz.

I got a 7wt 10-footer. Look forward to trying it out, especially salt water.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I tried a spey rod, too much work, I 'd rather go bowling. I recommend you try one before buying.


Once you get more experience with them and really learn to cast them correctly, two-handed fly rods are actually a lot less work than a single hander for certain applications. I would agree that for trout, they probably aren't the best tool to deliver a fly.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Goob,
What make and model did you get?

I have a 10' 6w Scott that I use while I'm in my float tube. The rod isn't much heavier that a 9' and the extra length does allow me the luxury of making longer casts when needed. This is the same rod I used in Alaska on Kodiak Island for week of Coho fishing. Some people might say that you need a 8w or a 9w for salmon, but I say that a seasoned fly fisherman can easily do it with a 6w loaded with lots of backing. I love using the long 10' rod to catch salmon and big trout. I landed a 17lb. silver with this rod after a long fight. I grilled and ate that fish for making me run up and down the stream about 10 times. I watched a good friend of mine break two 8 weight sage rods during that week of salmon fishing, but he was trying to horse the fish in. Plus, he was fighting the fish with the rod at about a seventy degree angle. As you know, it's usually much better to level out the rod some and let the butt section handle more of the load. Anyway, enough of Alaska, I love using the big 10' on nearly any big water. Sometimes I even use it on the Green River. I like to wade the river and throw out to where most folks can't reach or throw way upstream and strip the line back fast; and, as you said, they are nice for mending on big water. I think that you will see gains in your casting distance too. I use a big old Ross Gunnison reel on mine. I just can't seem to wear that old reel out. I normally use a 9' 5wt for most all applications, but I really do think you'll agree that the longer stick will cover some new territory and fill a nice niche. Keep us informed. Do you ever float The Green below Fontenelle?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BERG said:


> Goob,
> What make and model did you get?
> 
> I have a 10' 6w Scott that I use while I'm in my float tube. The rod isn't much heavier that a 9' and the extra length does allow me the luxury of making longer casts when needed. This is the same rod I used in Alaska on Kodiak Island for week of Coho fishing. Some people might say that you need a 8w or a 9w for salmon, but I say that a seasoned fly fisherman can easily do it with a 6w loaded with lots of backing. I love using the long 10' rod to catch salmon and big trout. I landed a 17lb. silver with this rod after a long fight. I grilled and ate that fish for making me run up and down the stream about 10 times. I watched a good friend of mine break two 8 weight sage rods during that week of salmon fishing, but he was trying to horse the fish in. Plus, he was fighting the fish with the rod at about a seventy degree angle. As you know, it's usually much better to level out the rod some and let the butt section handle more of the load. Anyway, enough of Alaska, I love using the big 10' on nearly any big water. Sometimes I even use it on the Green River. I like to wade the river and throw out to where most folks can't reach or throw way upstream and strip the line back fast; and, as you said, they are nice for mending on big water. I think that you will see gains in your casting distance too. I use a big old Ross Gunnison reel on mine. I just can't seem to wear that old reel out. I normally use a 9' 5wt for most all applications, but I really do think you'll agree that the longer stick will cover some new territory and fill a nice niche. Keep us informed. Do you ever float The Green below Fontenelle?


Thanks for the advice.

I got an Orvis Helios 10 for 7, 4 pc...........my version of a "stimulus package".
Got the new Scientific Anglers Sharkskin line for it. 
I do the Green several times each year, a great place, even though the fish keep getting smaller and smaller.
My work keeps me on the road more than I would like, but I get to some neat places, freshwater and saltwater. 4 pc rods make a nice travel rod.
Used to live below Fontenelle, especially in the winter, but it's not much compared to what it once was.
I like to flyfish big lakes and reservoirs. And a 10 footer in a float tube was always appealing to me, but I never found time to build one.

I like a 9wt for salmon.

I'm anxious to use the outfit, hope I can get a day or two off sometime soon.

But it looks like July 4th will next day off.......................dangit.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > I tried a spey rod, too much work, I 'd rather go bowling. I recommend you try one before buying.
> ...


Amen, Pez. I have used the 11 1/2' Z axis switch rods in alaska (6,7,8 weight) swinging flesh flies for big rainbows on big water and they are fantastic. I think you got it the other way around, Goob. Once you get the hang of spey casting it is A LOT less work for fishing big water when line control is not as important (as in swinging flies). Western Rivers does a spey class with Simon Gawesworth every year and would definitely be worth your time if you are serious about getting started spey casting. Spey to Z is a great DVD to watch and learn. 
Im still a pretty sh*tty spey caster but it is a blast and you will never cast a nymph rig for trout the same way again.

As to 10 foot rods, I think they are awesome for big water drift boat fishing. The extra length aides in pick-up (especially with big 20' - 30' sink tips), and makes it easier to shoot a big streamer from boat to bank in one haul. Streamer fishing is about getting your fly in the water, as far away from the boat, as much as possible.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> BERG said:
> 
> 
> > Goob,
> ...


 :?: So what are the reasons for the fish getting smaller and smaller? :?:

I don't know that much about it, but if they regulate the release on the water to be prime temps for the habitat, regulate the size that must be released and the total fish population is lower than the 21,000 fish / mile or the 15,000 fish / mile they once claimed - it would seem lower fish populations should yield larger fish? :?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Pez Gallo said:
> 
> 
> > wyogoob said:
> ...


Thanks for the help #7.
Where could a guy get that DVD?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Spey-Z-Fly-Casting-DVD/dp/B001CLB8WA
if you're around SLC you should be able to find it at Fishwest, Western, or Fish Tech.

here's a pretty sweet video showing the perry poke. Now this guy can cast!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks flyguy7


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Goob wrote:



> I got an Orvis Helios 10 for 7, 4 pc...........my version of a "stimulus package".
> Got the new Scientific Anglers Sharkskin line for it.


That is a Sweet rod! I have one in a 9' 5w. This also forced me to purchase a new Ross Evolution. You can not go wrong with a Helios!  I'm a die hard Sage fan, with the exception of one Scott and now a Helios, so I never thought that I would say something like that about an Orvis rod. These days, there are lots of great choices. My collection of fly rods keeps getting bigger, and the time I actually have to go fishing has been greatly reduced. Something wrong with this scenario. :evil:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

no problem!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BERG said:


> Goob wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sage are great rods.

I always built my own rods, but can't find the time anymore. Always liked the price and durability of Orvis's impregnated bamboo rods through the years, so I thought I'd try some Orvis graphites. Tried Orvis Zero Gravitys in the stiff tip tops and don't care for them. Their mid-flex rods are fair and the full-flex, especially Trout Bum, are great. I wish they would cough up some blanks for rod building like they used to.

I used to make a custom 9 foot for 5/7wt. I would take a 6 wt bottom and build one 5wt top and one 7wt top. Only certain blanks had a taper at the ferrule that would interchange in 5, 6, or 7 weights. Kinda different. I still use mine, a Powell, all the time, it fishes 5, 6, or 7wt.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

That's an interesting combination of blanks and weights Goob. I've never built a fly rod, because I'd rather be fishing. However, I admire anyone who takes the time to build their own. Our friend martymcfly73 used to have an angle on getting rods, and blanks, from Orvis. If you need anything, you might want to send him a pm. All iof this talk about fly rods makes me want to hit little hole. I was up there elk hunting in January and the weather was just perfect. It was getting up to about 45 degrees during the day with NO wind. The guides told me that the blue wings were coming off down on the river in good numbers. However, we never got to fish, because we had two elk down on the ground at the same time...as you can imagine, our plans to fish were destroyed by accidental elk shootings. Now, the fishing bug is starting to eat away at my liver. I'm passing on Alaska this year, as I'm feeling good about getting my wasatch muzzy tag.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

For a pontoon boat on a lake a 10ft 5 or 6 wt is sweet.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a 10' 5 weight and love the heck out of it. As you said, easy to mend, but I like them on Stillwater also.
I also have a 10' 8 weight and a 13' 7/8 spey. LONG IS GOOD!


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok, I think we can agree on Long Rods. What kind of floating line are you guys using? I've never used the Sharkskin...what say ye?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BERG said:


> Ok, I think we can agree on Long Rods. What kind of floating line are you guys using? I've never used the Sharkskin...what say ye?


So far I've only caught the neighbor's Forsynthia bush with it.

Ah.....anybody else?


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

BERG said:


> Ok, I think we can agree on Long Rods. What kind of floating line are you guys using? I've never used the Sharkskin...what say ye?


IS THERE ANY OTHER LINE?????? I prefer the GPX however as the Trout to me was too limited.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Although, if you can get around that $100. Windcutter II is Awesome on my 10' 5 wt.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought the Sharkskin line for bonefishing....really.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I bought the Sharkskin line for bonefishing....really.


There are not any bonefish in the Bear River where it runs through your home town Wyodoob. What were you thinking? _(O)_ Unless you're speaking about the coveted Mountain Whitefish. They're kind of boney. Did the sharkskin line slip through the bush with ease, or did you have to force it out? If forced, the line is not slickery enough. Take it back and g*i*t some Rio. Any other thoughts on high floating soft landing trout line? I will spend good money for really nice line. I've been saving my change.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BERG said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the Sharkskin line for bonefishing....really.
> ...


There were bonefish in the Bear River up untill 1985........ah......the year I quit drinking. But come to think of it you maybe right, da Bear River does not connect to any ocean.

I wanna go to the Turks.

I have Rio lines; 5, 6, 7 weights.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I like the SA expert distance or Steelhead taper in longer 6 and 7 weight rods. The longer the head, the less pickup and less stripping before shooting. Plus they mend at distance (like out of a boat) better than a shorter head line like a Rio Grand or GPX.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

BERG said:


> What kind of floating line are you guys using? I've never used the Sharkskin...what say ye?


I have a Sharkskin and really like it. No memory at all vs other lines. It cast really good. I'm not sure about SA claim it picks up less water, I guess it doesn't. Overall, I can tell it is very smooth and zings out there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nueces said:


> BERG said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of floating line are you guys using? I've never used the Sharkskin...what say ye?
> ...


Yes, "Zings" is the noise sharkskin line makes.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> I like the SA expert distance or Steelhead taper in longer 6 and 7 weight rods. The longer the head, the less pickup and less stripping before shooting. Plus they mend at distance (like out of a boat) better than a shorter head line like a Rio Grand or GPX.


Thanks for the good information. I'm going to try this line, and I'm going to try the sharkskin.
I've mostly been a Rio and SA fan over the years, but there are now so many specialized lines out there, that an old dog like myself gets a little flusterrrrratttteeeedd by all the choices. I'm old school. However, I'm also excited about this new line that "Zings" as it's rolling out. When you're fishing, what song does it "Zing" for you? I hear Alice In Chains; No excuses. As you know, there's simply no excuse for making a crappy cast and embarrasing when you do.

Bone Fish in the bear river in 1985? I think you are correct goob. I was working in 
Ev*i*ngston on a regular basis back in those days, and the river did have some strange boney fish lurking in the deep holes. But then again, I was still drinking at the time. :wink: I worked up on the mountain when they were just starting to put in all the gas plants and well heads.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BERG said:


> ......................I worked up on the mountain when they were just starting to put in all the gas plants and well heads.


Me too, the fishing on the Bear was good then,
here's two taken on muddler minnows, 1983


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Those are big boned fish Goob! Wow _(O)_ is about all I can say. You look familiar...I must have bought you a drink at The Whirl, Pink Elephant, or The Dunmar back in the day. I spent weeks up on that tick infested mountain. Did you catch those fish on worms? Be honest. Muddlers? I dunno.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Yes, "Zings" is the noise sharkskin line makes.


Ya, especially when they are taking it out to my backing! :mrgreen:


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, but what song do you "Zing" when this happens?


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

BERG said:


> Yes, but what song do you "Zing" when this happens?


Ummm...


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

OMH, I'm laughing so hard that I can't see. That's great. -_O- "Zinging" it's what we do.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BERG said:


> Those are big boned fish Goob! Wow _(O)_ is about all I can say. You look familiar...I must have bought you a drink at The Whirl, Pink Elephant, or The Dunmar back in the day. I spent weeks up on that tick infested mountain. Did you catch those fish on worms? Be honest. Muddlers? I dunno.


I probably was the one buying the drinks; Boomtown or the Jolly Roger would be my guess, I was dancing on the tables probably.

I did like the Pink Elephant though, good company and no one talked about work, because no one in there had a job. All the hot bars and clubs went under in 1985, the year I quit drinking.

Yes, Muddler Minnows for Kriste's sake. The one fish is over 27" long, so says the back of the picture. I caught two bigger, one was a brown, the other a bow like those.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nueces said:


> BERG said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but what song do you "Zing" when this happens?
> ...


Good grief!!


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Gotcha, you caught the fish on *worms*. I did see you dancing on the tables at the Jolly R. In fact, I might be the guy who punched you in the face the night you tried to get all jiggy with my girl Connie-Ray. Although, you probably don't remember most of that incident. :roll: It took place in 1984. :lol: I too liked the Pink Elephant, but some of the regulars in that place didn't take to kindly to my below the shoulder long hair. Your town is ok now, but back in the day it was too much fun. We used to get kicked out of the hotels all the time...I'm not sure why. :?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BERG said:


> Gotcha, you caught the fish on *worms*. I did see you dancing on the tables at the Jolly R. In fact, I might be the guy who punched you in the face the night you tried to get all jiggy with my girl Connie-Ray. Although, you probably don't remember most of that incident. :roll: It took place in 1984. :lol: I too liked the Pink Elephant, but some of the regulars in that place didn't take to kindly to my below the shoulder long hair. Your town is ok now, but back in the day it was too much fun. We used to get kicked out of the hotels all the time...I'm not sure why. :?


If the hanging philodendren plant flew on the pool table, that was me. 
Sorry about the pool questick on the back of the neck. 
..........But I'm thinking 1985.....I skipped 1984.

Oh, and by the way I "Zing" to Barbara Streisand songs of course.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

BERG said:


> Those are big boned fish Goob! Wow _(O)_ is about all I can say. You look familiar...I must have bought you a drink at *The Whirl, Pink Elephant, or The Dunmar* back in the day. I spent weeks up on that tick infested mountain. Did you catch those fish on worms? Be honest. Muddlers? I dunno.


Pete's Rock n Rye !!! _(O)_


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> BERG said:
> 
> 
> > Those are big boned fish Goob! Wow _(O)_ is about all I can say. You look familiar...I must have bought you a drink at *The Whirl, Pink Elephant, or The Dunmar* back in the day. I spent weeks up on that tick infested mountain. Did you catch those fish on worms? Be honest. Muddlers? I dunno.
> ...


I know nothing!

Hey, last I knew they still had their liquor license.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> BERG said:
> 
> 
> > Gotcha, you caught the fish on *worms*. I did see you dancing on the tables at the Jolly R. In fact, I might be the guy who punched you in the face the night you tried to get all jiggy with my girl Connie-Ray. Although, you probably don't remember most of that incident. :roll: It took place in 1984. :lol: I too liked the Pink Elephant, but some of the regulars in that place didn't take to kindly to my below the shoulder long hair. Your town is ok now, but back in the day it was too much fun. We used to get kicked out of the hotels all the time...I'm not sure why. :?
> ...


It was you and it left a permanent mark. You "Zing" to Barbara? You really are a daisy sniffer. :shock: 
Couldn't it be Neil Diamond, Neil Sedaka, Neil Young, or the Doors? What's the matter with you? And WTH did they get rid of the chuck wagon dinner place in you town?

The following was edited to make flyguy7 happy:

Back to fishing now. Do you ever venture up north to hit the Fork? Are there still some good fish in there?
How about the Fork and Creek? I'm betting that it's almost all locked up now as private property. I used to catch some really nice fish up on the N. Fork and some ponds out by the airport in something dale.I've also been wanting to go up and fish that res. close to something dale where they raise fish and plant them all over the state, but I can't remember the name. Now that I'm nearly 71 years old, I seem to be losing my mind.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

These ought to be taken up in the Confidential fishing reports section :wink:


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

You know something about those areas. Lets go fishing.  As you know Flyguy7, I'm not always this nice, but I edited my last post, because you more or less said please. See, I actually can be kind once in a while. Probably for selfish reasons though. :wink:


----------



## utahtu (Apr 2, 2008)

To get back on track about 10 foot fly rods: I have a Loomis 10ft, 3-piece, 6-weight that I use with my kick boat. Real nice, lays a good straight line and I can pinpoint a fly to a slurpper.

I also have an older 9' 9" Hardy 6-7 weight that I haven't used in years (like mid 70's). Probably should get it out this season.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

But you've got to remember, if UtahTu says it is 10 feet, it's probably really only 5 1/2. -_O- He tends to perceive a different sort of reality on such things. Now get back to work before I tell your boss! _O\ _O\


----------



## utahtu (Apr 2, 2008)

Looks like I need to walk down the hall and slap Garyfish up the side of the head with a photo of how real anglers fish.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

When you meet one of these "real anglers," let me know.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gary Fish,

Are you guys over there using the same Goobermeister Tape Measure that you use to measure fish to measure fly rods?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, UtahTu is. I just use a pizza box.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> .......I just use a pizza box.


Me too, plenty of them around the riverbank. Once in awhile there's even a slice left. I love cold pizza.


----------



## catch&release (Nov 8, 2007)

Once i started to fish the 9'6" and the 10' fly rods I fell in love with them. I got rid of all of my 9' rods and have all Sage XP's that are 10' couple 6wts, 7wts, 5wts and a 4wt 10'. Love the longer rods out of a float tube and fishing from shore. Makes roll casting alot easier with a longer rod.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I am actually thinking of getting a 10' 3wt for fishing soft hackles and wet flies.

Heard good thing about Dorber Rods. Can get a 10' 4wt, 3wt, 2wt or 1wt blank for around 60 bucks
http://www.dorber.com/flyrodblanks.html


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Why in the hell would you ever want a 10' 1 weight? Talk about a waste of money. Does it come with one of those pocket fishermen you see on the infomercials? Long, light rods don't cast worth a ****. They don't track well and they are too flimsy to even hold line off the water without sagging. I would never want anything under a 4 weight in 9 ft or longer. Light rods are designed to use on small streams. Small streams are thick and brushy. Long rods don't do well in tight quarters. If you want a rod with a soft tip then find a Winston WT, BL5, Scott G series, or a fiberglass rod. At least it will have some practicality.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I wouldn't want one. Doesn't mean there isn't a use for one though. You need to think outside the box with these rods. You wouldn't fish the same way as most fly rods. I actually like longer rods on small streams. You don't need to cast, the longer rod gives you all the reach you need and you just simply plop your fly in the water where you want to.

Flyguy7, I am sure you know about Czech nymphin or "short-lining" It isn't a technique widely used in the US, but in Europe it's used a lot.

Instead of tying leader, tippet and flies to weight-forward or double-tapered fly line, "short liners" use no fly line, just a rod's length of monofilament, a few inches of easy-to-spot fluorescent monofilament and a three-foot tippet and flies, which they dunk and whip into the water.

The result is less drag on the fly and a drift that looks more natural to the fish.

I haven't ever fished this way but it intrigues me and I am plan on giving it a go. It's probably worth knowing about it, just another trick up the sleeve.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Why not take it one step further and go with LaFontane's dental floss, instead of mono.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I am very familiar with czech/polish/french nymphing techniques as well as nymphing with mono. Many great lakes steelhead fisherman spool up with just straight mono. To me the difference is fly fishing and converntional fishing is the cast. Thats what I enjoy about it. Lobbing a couple of heavy nymphs with straight mono is not fly fishing. It can be effective but it isn't fly fishing. The result is not less drag. The advantage is it allows you to fish the nymphs deep without an indicator and still detect subtle takes. Czech fisherman slowly drag their nymphs downstream slightly faster than the current to keep a tight line to detect the suble takes. It is not because you get a more drag free drift than standard indicator nymphing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Growing up we all had fly rods, bamboo junk our fathers brought back from the Korean War. We would take the sticky (and confusing) silk fly line off of dad's reels and put that new "monofilament" stuff on them. Then we would add a small bobber....I'm sorry, I mean a strike indicator....a split shot, add a fly, or hell, even bait. And then lob it out underhand and catch crappies, bass, walleyes, bluegills, pickerel, and catfish till our arms were sore.

Now they call it "czheh/polish/french technique".

I feel another "Elitist Snob" topic coming on.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

RnF said:


> I am actually thinking of getting a 10' 3wt for fishing soft hackles and wet flies.
> 
> Heard good thing about Dorber Rods. Can get a 10' 4wt, 3wt, 2wt or 1wt blank for around 60 bucks
> http://www.dorber.com/flyrodblanks.html


The outfit used to be Rebrod and they made some blanks for a "big name" fly rod company. I have never use one of their blanks. A 10 foot in 2 or 3 weight sounds interesting.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Growing up we all had fly rods, bamboo junk our fathers brought back from the Korean War. We would take the sticky (and confusing) silk fly line off of dad's reels and put that new "monofilament" stuff on them. Then we would add a small bobber....I'm sorry, I mean a strike indicator....a split shot, add a fly, or hell, even bait. And then lob it out underhand and catch crappies, bass, walleyes, bluegills, pickerel, and catfish till our arms were sore.
> 
> *Now they call it "czheh/polish/french technique".
> *
> I feel another "Elitist Snob" topic coming on.


How do you figure? :?:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I hear Flying J has CB antennas on sale. Could probably get one of them much cheaper than a 10 foot 1 weight rod. They might have a little fast action, though....


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> I hear Flying J has CB antennas on sale. Could probably get one of them much cheaper than a 10 foot 1 weight rod. They might have a little fast action, though....


Basically wasn't that how Loomis started with graphite - tank antenna sheaths.


----------



## scotty0902 (Feb 3, 2009)

yes that is how they started. 
I watched it on The New Fly Fisher a while back.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Caught on a 6 ft bass rod and spin real last year in the river. :shock:   [attachment=0:d9nbespf]big guy 1.jpg[/attachment:d9nbespf]


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

what in the hell is a real? Really sucks to see big Weber fish like that get taken out :?


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah your right. Totally agree.  If i had a camera with me at the time I would have released her. Poor, poor excuse upon reflection. I haven't keep any over 16 in. since and then only 1 or 2 for supper. I've caught more than a dozen over 20 in. since, all released. Really don't know why you get your jollies about a typo though. Mr. perfect??


----------

